# Stop over before Eurotunnel



## jaycey001 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi 

We are off on our usual down to Granada in a few weeks, this time avoiding the Paris ring road and visiting Lyon. 

I have looked at the App and there are a few Aire type places near the tunnel but I was wondering if anyone knows how busy these usually get? we will struggle to get to Folkstone before 7pm, is this likely to be too late to find a suitable space? 
We are travelling with two young kids so dont want to risk being moved on. 

Alternatively does anyone know of a good little site we could stop at near the tunnel the night before departure?? 

Thanks in advance  

James


----------



## mark61 (Jul 8, 2018)

Are you going down the A26?  I've stayed at the Aire at Saint Venant. About an hour from Calais. I doubt it gets full, never had more than one or two vans when I've stayed. Nice quiet spot. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## UFO (Jul 8, 2018)

We have used CR Farthing Common (Kent) a number of times, including a few weeks back, but that is when we are taking the ferry from Dover. It is an ok spot, not great as it is close to the road but pluses are it can have good views and is on the edge of a wood.


----------



## jaycey001 (Jul 8, 2018)

Jays said:


> Farthings wood is a place we always stop at, if this helps.
> As we drive from Lockerbie we arrive around 11pm ish for the early ferry the next day.
> Quick question Lyon is in the east of France.
> Granada is down the bottom af Spain.
> ...



Thanks, I will check it out - I used to watch a cartoon called Farthing wood, loved it! Tried to get our kids to watch it and they hated it  

I agree, it is a lot of driving. we have done it 5 or 6 times now but with our dog its the only way to get to Granada and we make a holiday of the journey. We usually give ourselves 7-8 days to do it in and that normally means no more than 200 miles a day.


----------



## jaycey001 (Jul 8, 2018)

mark61 said:


> Are you going down the A26?  I've stayed at the Aire at Saint Venant. About an hour from Calais. I doubt it gets full, never had more than one or two vans when I've stayed. Nice quiet spot. Might be worth checking out.



Thanks for the recommendation, I was asking for the Folkstone end but this is really useful on our way back and is one I havnt used before.


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 8, 2018)

Another vote for Farthing Wood. I have used it several times and there's good dog walking along the adjoining lane.


----------



## clf86ha (Jul 8, 2018)

farthing wood is ok, but park at the back or you'll get arseholes beeping horns at you all night.

alternatively and off the same motorway junction is The Drum Inn, but that costs.


----------



## QFour (Jul 9, 2018)

We use the Canterbury Park and Ride. Nice spot and plenty of room. Doesnt take to long to get to the Tunnel.


----------

